# Fedor Emelianenko gets submitted Strikeforce



## Raoul Duke (Jun 27, 2010)

If you're into MMA you surely know about Fedor and how huge this victory is. He was on a ridiculous win streak and had only lost once.

He is considered one the best pound for pound fighters in the world and at one time was considered the best heavyweight fighter in the world
At the Strikeforce event on the weekend he was set to face Fabricio Werdum, the winner getting a title shot. 

No one gave Fabricio a chance 

Fedor Emelianenko vs Fabricio Werdum &#8211; Strikeforce | MMAVideos.pl

Check out the link to see Fabricio do the impossible and get the victory over the "Invincible" Fedor


----------



## Awfulwaffle (Jun 27, 2010)

Hot damn. I wonder if there's a rematch in the future like there was with Tsuoshi Kosahka (sp?)


----------



## Hollowman (Jun 28, 2010)

It happens...might not happen twice though.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 28, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> It happens...might not happen twice though.



If he grew some bigger balls and joined the UFC, I think he'd have to get used to it


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 28, 2010)

seems like that guy got lucky and Fedor got sloppy.


----------



## Hollowman (Jun 28, 2010)

Really? Who's there to stop him Lesnar, Mir? He'd eat every other fighter alive they have. maybe instead of making what could be a false assumption think of it this way. Dana White is turning the UFC into the WWE go ahead try to deny it. Why in the hell would he want to fight there for what credibility? He's like Anderson Silva, he HAS credibility. Also maybe, Dana White doesn't want him there for sed reason stated above and maybe White knows this. This is just something to think about


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 28, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> If he grew some bigger balls and joined the UFC, I think he'd have to get used to it




Wow. This fight was the heavyweight equivalent to Matt Serra defeating GSP. The greatest fighters in the world get caught once in awhile, and it happened to him. He's still the best heavyweight fighter ever, and the fighters he defeated in Pride are better than what the UFC Heavyweight division has to offer.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 28, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> Really? Who's there to stop him Lesnar, Mir? He'd eat every other fighter alive they have. maybe instead of making what could be a false assumption think of it this way. Dana White is turning the UFC into the WWE go ahead try to deny it. Why in the hell would he want to fight there for what credibility? He's like Anderson Silva, he HAS credibility. Also maybe, Dana White doesn't want him there for sed reason stated above and maybe White knows this. This is just something to think about



I am not assuming anything.

Fedor is one of the baddest dudes on the planet no doubt .

I love an underdog victory in MMA

You mention credability, it's not about the credability of fighting in the actual UFC, its the credability of fighting those in its current roster. Fedor has beaten some of the best in the world but in the last 5 years, talent in the heavyweight class sadly has wound up in one organisation. Brett Rogers, Tim Sylvia, Andrei Arlovski and Hong Man Choi? You cant call them current top shelf competition and Fedor emphasised this fact  . Alistair Overeem on the other hand, is a beast!

So as a fighter, wouldn't you want to test yourself against the current top heavyweights? Shane Carwin, Brock Lesnar, Frank Mir, Cain Velasquez, Junior Dos Santos etc. Hell Even Randy Couture. Some of the the fighters that fought in PRIDE are now in the UFC, Noguiera and Cro cop

Fedor could possibly beat any of these fighters but to say he'd eat them for breakfast would be a false assumption. It would be competitive for sure.

M-1 Global also has alot to do with it as well. Fedor being part owner and everything, I'm sure he's out to get all he can for himself just like Dana. Fedor doesn't have the best management as well . His managements shiftiness is well documented

You can compare the UFC to the WWE in a business sense but not in a combat sense . They actually fight and it's not scripted. MMA fighters are on another level. Whats wrong with Dana wanting to make the UFC as big as possible. Look how far its come since that little event in 93 that shocked the world 

Luck was also mentioned. You can't tell me Fedor hasn't pulled off some crazy submission and KO wins that involved luck. Fabricio is a BJJ black belt its not like he doesn't know what he's doing on the ground. Yes he got knocked down. As soon as Fedor jumped in his guard, he was working for submissions. First he grabbed the arm, didn't work. Rolled over, Fedor got some hits in yes but Fabricio knew what he was doing. If you watch the video you can see him changing from attacking the arm , the neck and pulling his leg to lock it down. Its all very technical, Fedor is VERY technical too being the Sambo champion for like 8 years running or something . He isn't exactly crap on the ground either.

Either way I'd love to see a re match. I wish Fedor fought more 

I'm just glad I finally got to talk MMA with some SS.org people


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 28, 2010)

I never once said anything about luck. I just said that Fedor, like many of the greats, made a mistake and got caught. When you're fighting on the biggest stage against people who are experts in their craft, that shit just happens. I mean, Anderson Silva is the most dominant fighter that I've ever seen, and he lost to Ryo Chonan for Christ sake. Its just your statement about Fedor should get "bigger balls and join the UFC" is completely off base, and you seem to acknowledge that a bit in your second post. Its all about the M1 and his management, has nothing to do with having something to prove or any of that. I wanna see Lesnar/Fedor as bad as anyone, but as things stand right now, I doubt it will happen. However, the 3 fight deal with Strikeforce is almost up. Werdum won the right to face Overeem, and after Alistair kills him, it will either be Fedor's chance at the title or Fedor/Werdum 2, which I think everybody here would rather see the former. Then I wonder if he'll re-up with Strikeforce or perhaps hell will freeze over, and he'll sign with the UFC. I wouldn't count on it, but that would definitely be intriguing. 

Speaking of intriguing, I can't wait to see Overeem fight again. He's one of my favorites, and I haven't seen him fight since Shogun knocked him out in Pride  

Also, I'm always down to talk some MMA


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 28, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> I never once said anything about luck. I just said that Fedor, like many of the greats, made a mistake and got caught. When you're fighting on the biggest stage against people who are experts in their craft, that shit just happens. I mean, Anderson Silva is the most dominant fighter that I've ever seen, and he lost to Ryo Chonan for Christ sake. Its just your statement about Fedor should get "bigger balls and join the UFC" is completely off base, and you seem to acknowledge that a bit in your second post. Its all about the M1 and his management, has nothing to do with having something to prove or any of that. I wanna see Lesnar/Fedor as bad as anyone, but as things stand right now, I doubt it will happen. However, the 3 fight deal with Strikeforce is almost up. Werdum won the right to face Overeem, and after Alistair kills him, it will either be Fedor's chance at the title or Fedor/Werdum 2, which I think everybody here would rather see the former. Then I wonder if he'll re-up with Strikeforce or perhaps hell will freeze over, and he'll sign with the UFC. I wouldn't count on it, but that would definitely be intriguing.
> 
> Speaking of intriguing, I can't wait to see Overeem fight again. He's one of my favorites, and I haven't seen him fight since Shogun knocked him out in Pride
> 
> Also, I'm always down to talk some MMA



I was being cheeky as hell by saying "bigger balls and join the UFC"  Glad you understood 

Overeem had his first fight in nearly 2 years just recently actually, it was crazy. He knocked out Brett Rogers, it was impressive, I had never seen him fight before 

If hell was to freeze over and Brock and Fedor fought, I think my head would explode . It would be good to silence all the nut huggers from both camps 

Also, I would hate to be Chael Sonnen when he fights Anderson. Chael has been talking so much smack. I'm actually afraid for his life


----------



## Hollowman (Jun 28, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> What I mean by the WWE statement is they are starting to add all the drama that the script writers for the WWE do, Why? they should be their own entity. As for White wanting to make it as big as he can I say go for it but, do it the right way not the McMahon way thats all and yes while their fights aren't scripted pray that will never change.
> 
> yes the UFC in 93 IMO was much better than it is now because of the diversity that you had.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah the UFCs back in the early 90's were crazy but I think the quality of fighting is better now. I mean look at how Hughes v Gracie turned out, I found it hard watching Royce get dominated like that. That was great example of new school vs old school.

Also, was reading some comments made by other fighters after the match. Ofcourse Mr Tito Ortiz opened his fat mouth basically saying "Fedor is finished"  Tito wouldn't last a minute in the ring with him 

Pat Militech put it best I think -


> Fedor said, A man that does not fall, does not stand up.
> 
> I just wonder who out of all those who are so critical of this man will stand in front of him when he stands back up?



Link to the article - Fighters, Trainers React to Fedor Loss

We should totally start a MMA Thread but i think it would be just me talking to myself in it


----------



## failshredder (Jun 28, 2010)

As a huge Fedor nuthugger, I am super-sad about this one.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 28, 2010)

failshredder said:


> As a huge Fedor nuthugger, I am super-sad about this one.



His corner was more upset them him apparently

Its funny how Fedors facial expressions hardly change, even after he lost for the first time 







I think that is what's so freaky about him


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 28, 2010)

Tito needs to shut his douche bag mouth. About the only fighters he can still beat are the ones more washed up than he is (ie Chuck Liddell, Wanderlei Silva).


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 29, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Tito needs to shut his douche bag mouth. About the only fighters he can still beat are the ones more washed up than he is (ie Chuck Liddell, Wanderlei Silva).



Damn straight  Tito's glory days are long behind him

Tito just seems to enjoy being a complete cock smoker. A perfect example of this was his little dig at Mark Coleman after Randy beat him


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 3, 2010)

Raoul Duke said:


> Overeem had his first fight in nearly 2 years just recently actually, it was crazy. He knocked out Brett Rogers, it was impressive, I had never seen him fight before



Uh oh, UFC era fanboi dingdingding! 

For what it's worth, Fedor has been considered not one of, but *the* best p4p MMA fighter in the world for for many years, by most pundits who wern't on Dana's payroll and by the Sherdog power rankings, which are probably the most important measure. While that has likely changed due to "inactivity" - with no mind paid to the massive win streak that went unbroken for so long, Fedor is still #1; so what if some goon like Lesnar has won more fights recently, no one can take Fedor off the top of the p4p ranking until they rack up another 30-odd fight win streak and destroy some top competition like he did. 

Fedor just looked sloppy the other night, Werdum tried for the triangle and couldnt get it, but Fedor just pressed the attack rather than fighting smart and backing it off, and he paid the price. When Fedor was really on form, like times when even a prime era Cro Cop couldn't beat him, he never seemed to make even the slightest mistake.

And admitting you have never seen Overeem fight before is like admitting you have never been exposed to anything but UFC. Once upon a time, there used to be more to MMA than just Dana White you know


----------

